# What Kind pf Mushroom?



## wvmountainman (Oct 3, 2014)

Brand new to most of this stuff and still learning the basics. Found this mushroom in my yard. I live ins Southeast Ohio.. What kind and is it edible???


----------



## wvmountainman (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe a field mushroom?


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i dont know what they are but they pop up after the rain all summer long around here.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

It looks like Destroying Angel. Deadly poisonous stuff, not good even to handle with bare hands. 

One of many poisonous mushrooms in the genus _Amanita_, the destroying angel is probably the most poisonous and fastest acting of all. The entire mushroom is pure white, with white gills and a white stipe. The stem almost always has a skirt-like ring after the mushroom cap has opened.

I'd suggest you do an image search online of pictures of destroying angel mushrooms in their various stages of growth to match up with the white mushrooms you have growing in your yard.

If that's what you have there I'd recommend you remove and dispose of them, in the event you have pets or children that might try to snack on them.

They usually only grow in summer, but here in the PNW we've been getting very warm rains the past few days and the deadly angel mushrooms have been popping up in yards everywhere.


----------



## wvmountainman (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you all for the responses... After I picked that one, the next day there were a lot more that I noticed and they were small and brown and the head had opened up more. I will look at the Destroying Angel Mushroom.... Thanks


----------



## AncientPathFarm (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds like a field variety of _Agaricus_, you can get a lot closer to sure by taking a spore print. You can do this by putting the mushroom in a very still air area (top of the fridge) with the gill sides down on a piece of paper and giving it a night. If you need further help identifying after you've taken a spore print see if you can get a clear picture of the gills and how they are attached to the stem.

Good luck identifying!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

AncientPathFarm said:


> Sounds like a field variety of _Agaricus_, you can get a lot closer to sure by taking a spore print. You can do this by putting the mushroom in a very still air area (top of the fridge) with the gill sides down on a piece of paper and giving it a night. If you need further help identifying after you've taken a spore print see if you can get a clear picture of the gills and how they are attached to the stem.
> 
> Good luck identifying!


Are you talking about the white mushrooms or the brown mushrooms? They are two different species. Destroying Angel will grow at the same time in the same place amongst many other varieties of mushrooms but they will never change color, all parts of them will stay pure white.


----------

